

Ask HN: review my startup: www.kojai.tv - xcwashington

I just launched my very first production website and would appreciate any feedback on it.
======
ekin
I can't see how it differs from any other streaming web site. Why would any
particular person upload her video to your site and not to YouTube? How does
it differ?

------
qwertyhero
Interesting website, but it needs more content.

~~~
theseventhone
Yeah, there's nothing on there now :(

~~~
theseventhone
looks nice though

